# Virus on Mac



## SoxNation71 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi there - I've had my Mac for three years, and for the first time I have a virus. Constant pop-ups, alerts for 'MacKeeper' to call them, email them to assist in "removing the virus."

I've used this site before to help me with issues on my Windows machine and just wanted to know what I can send to you to hopefully start the process of removing this virus.

Thanks in advance for your help!
Kyle


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When do these pop-ups happen? While using the web browser, and any random time?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Mackeper is supposed to be an Malware cleaner program but it actually infects malware to your Mac. . 
Download DetectX and scan. it will find it and then you can remove it along with any other Malware causing popups. 
Then follow it up with Malwarebytes for Mac. Scan and Quarantine anything DetectX didn't remove


----------



## CarlDox (Jul 24, 2018)

Never know that mac os can have virus.
Unbelievable!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Never know that mac os can have virus.


 They are few and far between, but they do happen. Just run the links in Post #3 to remove it.


----------

